# hunting Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich



## scerninski

This year only option for me was to get tag for Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich area. I know that most of the land in this region is private.
Can anyone give me any tips for hunting deer in this region? I prefer hunting on public land. Thanks,


----------



## 3arabians

scerninski said:


> This year only option for me was to get tag for Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich area. I know that most of the land in this region is private.
> Can anyone give me any tips for hunting deer in this region? I prefer hunting on public land. Thanks,


Do just a little bit of research and you will be overwhelmed with options.


----------



## derekp1999

"Overwhelmed" might be a bit generous, but there are several good options...

To get a start at looking at a new area I like the interactive map on the DWR website: http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2
With the tabs on the left you can have the map display the unit boundary and the private and public lands.


----------



## Bax*

Deleted


----------



## 3arabians

There is actually a ton of public land. Is the until itself mostly private? Yes, but keep in mind that it is one the bigger if not the biggest deer units in the state. There are 3-4 WMAs your can access and if you research the maps mentioned you will see a lot of significant tracts of public land with easy access. I have hunted this unit my whole life and there are a lot of options. So if you haven't hunted it before don't let the mostly private property statements worry you. The best hunting is of course on private and CWMUs but you can still find a dandy buck on the public lands. Especially this year!!!


----------



## scerninski

Thanks guys


----------



## deljoshua

I agree with everything above. Look at some maps and there are definitely some decent places to take a look around. Spend enough time in the public areas and you'll find some deer. This is the only unit I have ever hunted and only on public land.


----------



## hazmat

Whitney reservoir has a ton of public ground around it


----------

